# Non Par Providers waivers



## tpontillo (Jul 14, 2011)

My situation is with a Medicare HMO (Medica).  We see the patient in the hospital and the insurance denies the claim either because we a non par with them or for no authorization.  Then when we try to appeal the claim they say that medicare requires us to sign a waiver.  The waiver states that we will not bill the patient.  The collector before me signed these waivers and then the insurance still denies the appeal and since we signed the waiver we cannot bill the patient.  I would like to know if anyone else had an issue like this and how did you handle it.  Thanks


----------

